# Extreme Makeover Home Edition ITALIA



## BB7 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Da domani sera su Canale 5. Il programma in sè sarebbe anche bello se non fosse condotto da una delle donne più odiose dell'Italia intera: Alessia Marcuzzi.


----------



## Canonista (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ci fosse Ty Pennington sarebbe spettacolare


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Mmmah, sento puzza di finto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mmmah, sento puzza di finto.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Gennaio 2013)

è preso dal format americano, ma mi ricordo che già anni fa la clerici faceva un programma simile sulla rai, il treno dei desideri, dove rifacevano le case a gente che non se lo poteva permettere.


----------



## Doctore (23 Gennaio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Da domani sera su Canale 5. Il programma in sè sarebbe anche bello se non fosse condotto da una delle donne più odiose dell'Italia intera: Alessia Marcuzzi.


ma la barbarella durso e' la top in questa classifica


----------

